# Read before posting or answering "Which new stove to buy?"



## webbie

Of course many people want to know exactly this! Which new stove to buy? This one, that one?

However, this question needs to have a vast amount of qualifiers - and most of them exist here on hearth.com. In other words, you can learn what you need, what you want and why - and THEN, if you have specific questions, ask them in a more detailed manner.

Here's some places to start:
Wood Stove Buying Primer:





						Wood Stove buying Primer
					

l article written by Don Jordan, National Certified BOCA Local Building Inspector and Mechanical Inspector.)   (Note: This is a primer - some of the points relate to existing chimneys and fireplaces and others to new construction of same)     Please read and ask questions before you purchase a...




					www.hearth.com
				




Comparing Common Stove Materials:
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/comparing-stove-materials-cast-iron-steel-soapstone-tile-firebrick-and-more….147651/

Choosing a Wood Stove:
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/choosing-and-using-your-wood-stove.147652/

Stove Ratings Section - see what people think of their stoves:





						Stove Reviews
					






					www.hearth.com
				




Some of our site sponsors who sell stoves are listed on our products page:
https://www.hearth.com/talk/pages/products/

and there are literally dozens of other companies who sell a wide range of models - from as low as $400 to as high as $3500+.

Answers to forum posts on "which one?" are highly subjective and tend to be opinions or experiences based on one or a few stoves that the member may have experience with. Or, it might be a dealer, a rep of the manufacturer or other commercial interest putting in the good word for a brand or model.

Members or owners of stoves are asked not to evangelize a certain brand or model on a constant basis. This is stated in a few places in our forum rules (example: "D. To act as a Evangelist for a brand or product, PAID OR NOT.") - for very good reason. We have a stove review section and 1.5 million posts where information can be gathered about particular models and brands in an objective fashion.

In the end, the answer is "what is the best stove for my budget, lifestyle, room decor, wood type, weather, burn times, room and house size, desired temperature, desired fireview and MANY other factors. Take some time to learn and you'd make a better decision for yourself.

Welcome to Hearth.com!


----------

